# Should I ship a car from Ireland?



## sarahcallaghan (Aug 27, 2011)

I am moving to Canada and looking into shipping goods and possibly a car. just wondering what anyone's thoughts on this is? We need a family car for 3 small children and I gather the price of cars is high over there. I am being quoted 4000 € approx for single use 20 ft container to take goods too with rAS shipping. Maybe we would be better to just buy over there. If so would anyone have any advice on a good place to start looking ? Also is it true you have to be in the country before your goods can be cleared by customs?
Thanks
Sarah


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why on earth take a car from Ireland to Canada? First of all the steering wheel is on the wrong side!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot import a car into Canada unless it's at least 15 years old.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot import a car into Canada unless it's at least 15 years old.


Sarah, you would be mad to even consider shipping a car here. Honestly. Im surprised that you would even think about that. Second hand cars are a tad expensive alright but still cheaper than shipping your car from Ireland here. In my opinion ship as little as possible. We literally only shipped our kids toys, some clothes, linen, towels, delph and OHs tools as he is a mechanic. We regretted bringing our PC, printer, gaming consoles and games. You should sell whatever you can and buy again here. Thats just my opinion anyway. and seriously scrap the idea of shipping a car.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

And don't forget the electricity is 110V so while some things like laptops etc may have a mains charger that is 110 and 220v compatible others like the xbox 360 don't and you would have to buy a new mains "brick" suitable for 110v

Same goes for nintendos wii's etc check that they are 110v compatible. It may cheaper to Done Deal them here and buy secondhand in Canada than convert them to 110V. 

Also power tools need looking at. But hand tools ratchets spanners etc well worth bringing.

PCs devalue at a horrendous rate so your 5 year old PC may not be worth the shipping costs. Or put another way it would be cheaper to buy a second hand 5 year old PC in Canada than ship your 5 year old PC.

Obviously for newer models that figure gets closer to a break even until for really new, I'm thinking less than 12 months old, it's cheaper to ship than buy. 

Worth researching as I have 3 laptops and 2 PC's (in IT business) and was a bit surprised when I crunched the numbers that all but the newest would be cheaper to bin and buy secondhand rather than ship. Any money got on Done Deal would be a bonus 

John


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Without a doubt done dealing your consoles, TVs, PCs, etc. is the way to go. We shipped our PS3, Xbox,Wii and PC / printer. Only thing that works without any bother is the PS3 but they are cheap to buy here anyway so my son got a new PS3 on our first week here having sold all his personal stuff from home and brought over a good bit of dosh to buy new for himself.

The printer never worked, the PC works but is painfully slow so the items are all boxed up again and i regret not done dealing them. I done dealed everything else and did garage sales but didnt get the right advice on the electrical items unfortunately.

As I have said earlier you are better to ship less rather than more. We brought delph, linen and a load of crap that we really didnt need to bring. Dollar store is excellent when you are starting out and you will get lots of kitchen stuff to get you by in there, also we did all the garage sales and got a lot of free stuff including very cheap stuff.

Dont go spending lots of money on shipping. you will need that money so much more when you get here cos the first few months are gonna cost you a fortune. Good luck.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

sarahcallaghan said:


> I am moving to Canada and looking into shipping goods and possibly a car. just wondering what anyone's thoughts on this is? We need a family car for 3 small children and I gather the price of cars is high over there. I am being quoted 4000 € approx for single use 20 ft container to take goods too with rAS shipping. Maybe we would be better to just buy over there. If so would anyone have any advice on a good place to start looking ? Also is it true you have to be in the country before your goods can be cleared by customs?
> Thanks
> Sarah


Get new stuff. We moved the other way and started over, trust me, it's easier!


----------



## sarahcallaghan (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok that decided! 
thanks,
Sarah


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well done you :clap2::clap2: GOOD LUCK in your new life


----------

